# Model #917.287381 moving problem



## fireflyer141 (Nov 22, 2017)

The mower has been getting slower and slower. I replaced the drive belt hoping that would fix my problem, but now I have to play with the automatic transmission handle putting it in reverse and forward until I find the sweet spot. It will move after that but as soon as I make a right turn, back to nothing. Same with using the brake, when I get it going and hit the brake, back to sitting still! Any ideas? Other than that it has been a great mower!!!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Not sure if I'm much help, but a quick check to see if the rearend of the tractor is tight and has all the bolts in it fastening it to the frame. I lost a couple of bolts on one of my mowers (Not a Craftsman, but similar)and the whole rearend would pivot backwards (lean forward) just ever so slightly enough to throw the tranny out of gear when turning, rough ground or when braking. 
Not very much help, I'm afraid, but it's cheap to have a look and see that there is no play or movement between the tractor and the rearend.


----------



## fireflyer141 (Nov 22, 2017)

Worth a shot, I’ll check it tomorrow and let you know what I find! Thanks for responding!


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Have you checked the drive belt idler tension pulley spring for stretch or broken ?.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Also make sure the free wheel lever is all the way in/ engaged.


----------



## Branson3520R (Oct 11, 2017)

Have you checked the fluid level in the transaxle? If it's low, try adding 20w50 motor oil. If that helps, then the pump in the transaxle needs to be rebuilt.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Musta gotter workin'


----------



## Blu3220 (Apr 3, 2018)

fireflyer141 said:


> The mower has been getting slower and slower. I replaced the drive belt hoping that would fix my problem, but now I have to play with the automatic transmission handle putting it in reverse and forward until I find the sweet spot. It will move after that but as soon as I make a right turn, back to nothing. Same with using the brake, when I get it going and hit the brake, back to sitting still! Any ideas? Other than that it has been a great mower!!!


Howdy Firefly, I have much the same mower as you and recently changed the belt as the old one had stretched somewhat and the mower was slowing down. After I changed the belt I noticed my mower was still slower than before and was having a really hard time climbing a small hill that I cut, it was never a problem with the old belt before it stretched.

Just had the mower up on the hoist and checked the belt, under the transmission fan there are three belt guides to keep the belt on the pulley, two at the side and one right at the back. The belt was on the outside of the guide at the back and not on the pulley inside the guide

I've just finished fixing it, putting the belt inside the back guide as it should be fixed the problem. Mower is now climbing the hill like it used to. Might be something for you to look at buddy, you never know.


----------

